# World of Warcraft "Freeze Crash/disconnect" problem



## PanAtSea (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been playing WoW for just over two months now.

In the last 6 weeks I have encountered this problem. I log into the game and then as little as two minutes later it freezes and then returns me to the login page with the message 'Disconnected from server.

It is difficult to describe what I mean by 'freeze' so I made a short video of the experience and uploaded it to YouTube (sorry for the poor quality :1angel

YouTube - WoW Crash

My Specs are thus:
OS: Windows Vista 32-bit
RAM: 2GB
Graphics: Ati Radeon HD 4850

However, I do not feel that it could be an internal hardware fault, rather a network fault as it occurs (although less frequently) on my brothers computer also, and recently I changed computer, but the problem persisted.

Having trawled Blizzards forums, I agree with another posters comment, help on those forums would be like finding a bear in your house.

Any thoughts, comments, input or sympathy is much appreciated =D

Regards, Pan


----------

